# Student Part-Time Work



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Good Morning,

My daughter is looking for part time work. She did send her CV to a kids club and was advised that they would email her back. However, she went into to see the manager who told her that they had decided to change the age to eighteen.

In Egyot do teenagers have the opportunity to work part- time allowing them to gain experience a or does it not happen here.

TIA


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Irvine said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> My daughter is looking for part time work. She did send her CV to a kids club and was advised that they would email her back. However, she went into to see the manager who told her that they had decided to change the age to eighteen.
> 
> ...


Have you tried wellspring egypt? I saw some young people there, probably high school kids. May be CLC as well.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

16 y/o at wellspring, I asked them today.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Volunteering at somewhere may be possible. Special needs, animal rescue/cattery/kennels, English conversation.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies, Thank you for the information, really need something on6october side if possible.
Thank You!


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

CLC has a branch in 6 October.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you Milouk84 will get in touch with them. Irvine.


----------



## Mohamed Alee (Jul 31, 2014)

did you tried Vodafone ? i think they always needs a call center advisor for the UK and Irish account . but i`m not sure about being foreigner. also try stream global they all located in 6th october


----------

